# How do you find a GREAT agility class?



## debjen

You can go to cleanrun.com and find some listings. Also go to local agility trials and ask people where they train


----------



## plumcrazy

Do you have a local kennel club? Our kennel club currently does not offer agility classes/training (we do have basic obedience and rally obedience) but we know of an agility club in a nearby town in ND. Maybe your local kennel club can direct you?


----------



## nlrussell

Thanks for the link! I'm checking out cleanrun.com right now. 

I checked the AKC site and didn't find a club near me, but there are so many search options I'm sure I missed something. I'll look there again. Thanks!


----------



## Quossum

Join the AgileDogs mailing list and ask. You'll get replies and advice galore.

Go to this link to subscribe.

LISTSERV 16.0 - Subscribe or Unsubscribe to the AGILEDOGS List

Good luck, and hope this helps!

--Q


----------



## nlrussell

Quossum said:


> Join the AgileDogs mailing list and ask. You'll get replies and advice galore.
> 
> Go to this link to subscribe.
> 
> LISTSERV 16.0 - Subscribe or Unsubscribe to the AGILEDOGS List
> 
> Good luck, and hope this helps!
> 
> --Q


Thank you so much! I am definitely going to sign up right now. I'm getting nowhere with my searches!


----------



## debjen

GA (Georgia) 
•Agile K9 PATH 
(Canton (Metro Atlanta), GA ) 

Webb Anderson
1076 Pinyan Lane
Canton, GA 30115
(205)492-9323 or (205)541-7208
Affiliations: AKC,NADAC,USDAA 
Services: Agility Classes, Private Lessons, Outdoor Training, Other Services

Additional Comments: Now It's Personal! Agility Training with Webb Anderson Video Analysis * Seminars * Training Plans The PATH to Your Winning Performance Welcome to Agile K9s

[Edit Listing] [Delete Listing]


•ARF! -- Atlanta Recreation and Fun Club for Dogs, Inc.
(Atlanta, GA ) 

Daniel Pyron
Email: [email protected]
301 Beverly Rd NE
Atlanta, GA 30309
(770) 961-243 
Affiliations: None 

[Edit Listing] [Delete Listing]


•Atlanta Dog Agility
(Buford, GA ) 

Diane Wells
Email: [email protected]
Buford, GA 30519
(770)945-6852 or ()
Affiliations: None 
Services: Agility Classes, Private Lessons, Facility Rental, Outdoor Training

Agility Classes: Atlanta Dog Agility :: Dog Agility Classes, private lessons, and run-thrus

Additional Comments: New Facility and equipment! Outdoors with 6 ft chain link fence. Leveled ground with M-10 sand. Visit us on the web at: Atlanta Dog Agility :: Dog Agility Classes, private lessons, and run-thrus

[Edit Listing] [Delete Listing]


•Atlanta Kennel Club, Inc.
(Atlanta, GA ) 

Jim Macke
Email: [email protected]
Alternate Email: [email protected]
13275 Cogburn Rd
Alpharetta, GA 30004
(770) 667-0936 
Affiliations: AKC 
Additional Comments: The Atlanta Kennel Club is one of the largest and oldest all-breed kennel clubs in the Southeast US. We sponsor two 4-day AKC Agility trials each year. One set of trials is in Perry, GA in conjunction with the Peach Blossom Cluster Dog Show on dog show week 15 (April 12-15, 2001). Our other trials are stand alone agility trials in Alpharetta, GA (suburban Atlanta) on dog show week 42 (October 18-21, 2001). Premium list requests should be sent to [email protected]. Premium lists may also be downloaded from our website Atlanta Kennel Club Website > Home.

[Edit Listing] [Delete Listing]


•Atlanta Obedience Club, Inc.
(Atlanta, GA ) 

Joan Dickerson, Secretary
Email: [email protected]
1523 Esquire Place
Norcross, GA 30093-1357
770.457.5717 
Affiliations: AKC 
Additional Comments: website: Atlanta Obedience Club dog training dog obedience Atlanta Georgia GA Canine CGC

[Edit Listing] [Delete Listing]


•Canine Academy & Playschool
(Atlanta, GA ) 

Jenny Baum
1016 Monroe Drive
Piedmont Park at 10th Street
Atlanta, GA 30306
(404-875-3647 ) or ( )
Affiliations: None 
Services: Agility Classes, Indoor Training, Other Services

Agility Classes: Introductory to Advanced classes available year round.

Other: Puppy kindergarten, obedience, breed handling and playschool. Grooming also available.

Additional Comments: Jenny has titled numerous dogs, primarily Bullmastiffs,in agilty, obedience and conformation. All breeds are welcome and classes usually contain a good variety of both traditional and non-traditional agility dogs. Whether you have a Border Collie, a Shar Pei, or something in between, agility is a great way to have fun with your dog. The classes will prepare you for competition, but competition is your choice. Please call for further details or visit our website at Canine Academy and Playschool

[Edit Listing] [Delete Listing]


•Greater Atlanta Australian Shepherd Club
(Atlanta, GA ) 

Renee Reschenthaler
Alternate Email: [email protected]
GA
Affiliations: None ASCA

[Edit Listing] [Delete Listing]


•Ruff House Inc.
(Alpharetta, GA ) 

Daniela Zanni
Email: [email protected]
12995 New Providence Road
Alpharetta, GA 30004
770-619-4282 
Affiliations: AKC,USDAA 
Services: Facility Rental, Outdoor Training

Additional Comments: 

Outdoor Agility Field Rental. Agility field rental available for private practice or seminars. Call or e-mail to schedule a field rental time.

Ruff House, Inc. is a full service dog boarding, grooming, daycare, and agility rental facility conveniently located in Alpharetta, Georgia. We pride ourselves on our safe, hygienic environment, both inside and outside of our facility. Our attentive, courteous, and informative staff understands that your pet is an important member of your family, and will be treated as a member of our pet loving family while staying at Ruff House, Inc.

Ruff House, Inc. was named in Atlanta Magazine 
" Best of Atlanta, Kennel and Doggie Daycare 2007 & 2008" 

Become a Fan of Ruff House on FACEBOOK or visit our website: Ruff House Inc. Dog Boarding, Dog Grooming, Doggie Daycare. Alpharetta, GA

[Edit Listing] [Delete Listing]


•Semper Fi Dog Training
(Fayetteville/Just South Of Atlanta, GA ) 

Claudia Clifton
Email: [email protected]
Alternate Email: [email protected]
826 Hwy 314
Fayetteville, GA 30214
(770) 460-7910 or ( )
Affiliations: AKC,Other 
Services: Agility Classes, Private Lessons, Facility Rental, Outdoor Training, Other Services

Agility Classes: Agility classes several times a year. Call for class schedule.

Private Lessons: Call to schedule private lessons.

Facility Rental: If you have experience in Agility and just want a new place to train without taking a full class, call us for field availability.

Outdoor Training: Complete outdoor agility training facility

Other: Obedience training, behavior problems and consultation & conformation handling.

Additional Comments: Claudia has been training dogs for over twenty years. She has titled various breeds of dogs in the United States and in Europe in everything from basic obedience all the way to Schutzhund III. She also handles in conformation and has shown various breeds to their Conformation Championships. In addition, Claudia has worked as an animal trainer in several movies and television commercials. Even though Claudia trains all breeds, our breed is the Boxer. We have bred, trained, shown and titled many of our own dogs in Conformation, Obedience, Agility, Schutzhund, Tracking and more.

[Edit Listing] [Delete Listing]


----------



## nlrussell

Thanks, debjen! Someone told me on the Agility List that Quossum gave me that Webb Anderson (the first link you gave me) is amazing! It will be about a 1.5 to 2 hour drive for me to get there, but I would like to do that at least a few times. The rest of those are even further away, but thanks for the attempt.

I found another one closer to me, so I hope that it is a good one. 

Blue Dog Academy: Home

The instructors are Vickey Russell and Brandee Brunot.


----------



## amerique2

Went to my second agility trial this past weekend and had a blast! Talked to so many different folks and started learning about agility. They were happy to tell me where they trained and invited me to come watch them train some Saturday. If you go to the AKC site, you can go to Events and select agility and the state/states you are interested in and it will give you agility shows in the future. The competitors were great--many knew one another, commiserated with one another about their miscues and celebrated with each other the victories. If a relaxed atmosphere at a dog show is possible, this would seem to be the place. Not that they were not serious about the competition, they were. They just were pleasant and joking with one another. I really liked it. And most dogs seemed to be having the times of their lives. I took some video and some stills and hope to get around to posting some of them soon.


----------



## nlrussell

I love the thought of that type of "family" atmosphere! I think Glory will love agility or fly-ball, and so would I! (If I can keep up!)


----------



## Rocketagility

Look the best way IMHO is go to a couple agility trials and volunteer doing polesetting or leash running or whatever. Now watch and learn I am pretty sure you will identify the best handlers and those people will have the fastest dogs. Those are the people you should get to know and ask if they teach and find out who they recommend. Now that will get you started after that you should start taking seminars and building your library or books and DVD's.

Handling your dog around the course is probably going to be the hardest thing I know it is for me and I study it. There are a couple people out there that have what they call systems and they beleive only there system is the correct one. Well one system is by Greg Derrett and it will for sure make you competitive, you can also study under Susan Garrett she follows his system again you wont go to far wrong. With that said I like to be different and do a little from a bunch of different handlers. Google Lisa Frick and watch how see runs her dog she has a bunch of video's on Youtube, I think she is a brilliant handler. Hope that helps some.


----------

